# ACS Skill assessment timeline October 2016



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dear all, I have submitted my ACS Skill assessment on 13th October. It is currently in stage one only. Please fellow members could you please advise what is the current trend of time taken per stage for this current month October 2016.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

You should get your assessment done in a week if all documents are in order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

I applied on wednesday last week, with all documents in order and got my result on 13th. This was after I had put the priority processing option. first three days for me too it was in the first stage then this week monday it was assigned to an officer, on tuesday it was being reviewed by an assessor and Thursday I got it positive.
Hope this helps


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

dansimp said:


> I applied on wednesday last week, with all documents in order and got my result on 13th. This was after I had put the priority processing option. first three days for me too it was in the first stage then this week monday it was assigned to an officer, on tuesday it was being reviewed by an assessor and Thursday I got it positive.
> Hope this helps


Thanks for the reply but I was not aware that there is this priority option. Is it possible to covert to priority option at this point of time


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry it was convert


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry for asking one basic question, how long is the acs result valid for


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

No you can't, its valid for 2 years


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

dansimp said:


> No you can't, its valid for 2 years


Thanks for this!


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

Got the result today, In 13 calendar days. 

Bad result


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

rebelmalangi said:


> Got the result today, In 13 calendar days.
> 
> Bad result


Dear rebelmalangi, I am very sorry to hear that your result was not how you expected But please could you share your experience on what it went wrong and what happened which you did not expect also the reason. Please don't mistake me, but I hope you understand how worrying it would be when we wait for the result:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Dear rebelmalangi, I am very sorry to hear that your result was not how you expected But please could you share your experience on what it went wrong and what happened which you did not expect also the reason. Please don't mistake me, but I hope you understand how worrying it would be when we wait for the result:fingerscrossed:



Check my thread for for info and reply to them please if any info on that . Thanks 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...158586-acs-result-expert-advise-required.html


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

I think ACS is taking too much time these days.
I submitted my application on 7/10/2016 it moved to stage 2 on 11/10/2016 and still its in same stage.Also i found some other thread that even there application is not progressing.


----------



## yogi_on_wheels (Oct 15, 2016)

*ACS preparation*

Hi Guys, a basic question !!!

I am preparing documentation.

ACS talks about all documented being attested ? How have you guys did it ?

My issue is although I am from India but presently I am in Riyadh in Saudi Arabia.

I have all documents with me which I can scan but is attestation really necessary ?

Thanks


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

networklabs said:


> Hi Guys, a basic question !!!
> 
> I am preparing documentation.
> 
> ...


Try and get it from a local Notary or anyone who can attest like a government employee, vet, doctors etc.,


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> I think ACS is taking too much time these days.
> I submitted my application on 7/10/2016 it moved to stage 2 on 11/10/2016 and still its in same stage.Also i found some other thread that even there application is not progressing.


Dear Ajji, mine was pretty quick though. I submitted on 13/10 and today it is in stage 4a(Stage 4/ with assessor). I will keep you updated.

May be you can let me know what all the documents that you submitted and your education field and work field, I can let let you know my opinion


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Dear Ajji, mine was pretty quick though. I submitted on 13/10 and today it is in stage 4a(Stage 4/ with assessor). I will keep you updated.
> 
> May be you can let me know what all the documents that you submitted and your education field and work field, I can let let you know my opinion


hi vasanth

for which occupation you applied?
and did you select anything like "priority" while submitting you application?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> hi vasanth
> 
> for which occupation you applied?
> and did you select anything like "priority" while submitting you application?


Mine was for Business Analyst, B. Tech (ECE) 7Yrs 10 Months. "No priority"

Now is it possible to share yours please?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Mine was for Business Analyst, B. Tech (ECE) 7Yrs 10 Months. "No priority"
> 
> Now is it possible to share yours please?


mine is software engg,Btech(CSE) 5 years Exp, Yet to give PTE.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> mine is software engg,Btech(CSE) 5 years Exp, Yet to give PTE.


I do not see an issue. Did you gave Roles and Responsibility letter in company letter pad or Statutory declaration. How many episodes of experience do you have, was it all in the same company?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I do not see an issue. Did you gave Roles and Responsibility letter in company letter pad or Statutory declaration. How many episodes of experience do you have, was it all in the same company?


I gave SD and visiting card of refree for roles and responsibilties and my employment letter from HR and first 3 and last 3 month salary slips . this is my first company so only single copy of all doc. lets see when they revert :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> I gave SD and visiting card of refree for roles and responsibilties and my employment letter from HR and first 3 and last 3 month salary slips . this is my first company so only single copy of all doc. lets see when they revert :fingerscrossed:


Yeah I think its just because of the SD there is such delay, which I think might be normal. You should definitely get some update by this week


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Yeah I think its just because of the SD there is such delay, which I think might be normal. You should definitely get some update by this week


but in india almost everybody give SD only. getting Roles and responsibilities on letter head is very difficult and thats why they give SD option.
i have PM you.please check


----------



## yogi_on_wheels (Oct 15, 2016)

" Try and get it from a local Notary or anyone who can attest like a government employee, vet, doctors etc., "

Hi vasnth,

So, you mean to say that the notary who does the court/legal documents can also do it ???? 

Thanks

Regards


----------



## yogi_on_wheels (Oct 15, 2016)

"Try and get it from a local Notary or anyone who can attest like a government employee, vet, doctors etc.,"

Hi Vasanth

You mean to say that the notary who does the court / legal documents can also do it ?

Thanks

Regards

Yogesh G


----------



## yogi_on_wheels (Oct 15, 2016)

I have one more question. Do they look at the LinkedIn profile as well if it is given in the CV.

Because, in all my jobs, I have got recommendations from employer as well co-workers


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

yogi_on_wheels said:


> "Try and get it from a local Notary or anyone who can attest like a government employee, vet, doctors etc.,"
> 
> Hi Vasanth
> 
> ...


Yes that's correct


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

yogi_on_wheels said:


> I have one more question. Do they look at the LinkedIn profile as well if it is given in the CV.
> 
> Because, in all my jobs, I have got recommendations from employer as well co-workers


I do not think so but they might as well, experts advice needed on this please


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

I submitted my application on 30 Sep, 2016 and it is still in stage 4. Not sure why they are taking this much time for the assessment. My friends got their result in 7 days.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

the previous companies experience letters which i have asked them and which I have got, just now I realized I had put the duties in general terms and it is almost the same content in my work experience letters from my few previous companies.

Will this cause some issue while ACS accesses it, as the duties are written in general terms and the content of the duties is almost similar, as the work which i have performed as a software engineer is similar in all my previous companies.

So please suggest, have I screwed up my experience letters of previous companies by having the same content for duties written in all my previous companies' experience letters? 

Any information please on above question for ACS skill assessment for software engineer. Thanks.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> but in india almost everybody give SD only. getting Roles and responsibilities on letter head is very difficult and thats why they give SD option.
> i have PM you.please check


Today my application moved to stage 4 (with assessor)


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Today my application moved to stage 4 (with assessor)


Congrats Ajji, dont worry, it will get done! And am also waiting for my result


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have done MCA and have worked as 11 years as software engineer and the documents for these I have uploaded for ACS skill assessment for software engineer.

So how many points would I get for qualifications and my work experience? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done MCA and have worked as 11 years as software engineer and the documents for these I have uploaded for ACS skill assessment for software engineer.
> 
> So how many points would I get for qualifications and my work experience? Any ideas please. Thanks.


It depends when you completed your degree and start your job. If your 11yrs experience is after the degree, then you would have 9yrs valid exp. Which will give you 15 points I think


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Congrats Ajji, dont worry, it will get done! And am also waiting for my result


Did you get the result ? If not what is the status now at Stage 4?
Mine is showing in progress at Stage 4


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Did you get the result ? If not what is the status now at Stage 4?
> Mine is showing in progress at Stage 4


Yes mine too is in Stage 4 In Progress from yesterday. What about yours?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Yes mine too is in Stage 4 In Progress from yesterday. What about yours?


moved to Stage 4 - In progress yesterday


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> moved to Stage 4 - In progress yesterday


Ok we will wait and watch, may be today or tomorrow we shall get the results. Did you complete your PTE


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Ok we will wait and watch, may be today or tomorrow we shall get the results. Did you complete your PTE


not yet. first want to see the how many point ACS give


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> not yet. first want to see the how many point ACS give


Hi Ajji, what is your current status now. My ACS skill assessment status is still in 4B(In Progress), was there any update on your case


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Hi Ajji, what is your current status now. My ACS skill assessment status is still in 4B(In Progress), was there any update on your case


still the same status.no update
and i think saturday is off for ACS. so have to wait till next week


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

vasanth240 said:


> Hi Ajji, what is your current status now. My ACS skill assessment status is still in 4B(In Progress), was there any update on your case


What is this 4b stage? there is stage 4 and then stage 5? Did ACS asked for any extra document from you? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> What is this 4b stage? there is stage 4 and then stage 5? Did ACS asked for any extra document from you? Please suggest. Thanks.


Any information here please? Mine is currently in stage 4, though I am not much hopeful about my assessment's output.


----------



## rickymartin0071984 (Sep 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Any information here please? Mine is currently in stage 4, though I am not much hopeful about my assessment's output.


During stage 4
With Assessor - Stage 4a 
In progress - Stage 4b 
These are terms used in the forum for convenience. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rickymartin0071984 said:


> During stage 4
> With Assessor - Stage 4a
> In progress - Stage 4b
> These are terms used in the forum for convenience.
> ...


Thanks for your above reply. But I am still not clear. Stage 4 means with Accessor.

So making 2 stages - 4a and 4b - my understanding is - when the application moves to stage 4 initially with Accessor, then it is referred to as stage 4a. But when the Accessor asks for some extra documents it moves back to stage 3, and when we submit the extra documents and it agains goes forward to stage 4, then this stage 4 is referred to as stage 4b - is it correct? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I got results in one week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> I got results in one week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! Congrats.

Which job code?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Great! Congrats.
> 
> Which job code?


Software eng.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> Software eng.


Great!

For your work experience, how many years you got evaluated as relevant by ACS?

Can you please tell which documents did you submitted for the work-experience, which you got evaluated as relevant? Thanks.


----------



## rickymartin0071984 (Sep 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your above reply. But I am still not clear. Stage 4 means with Accessor.
> 
> So making 2 stages - 4a and 4b - my understanding is - when the application moves to stage 4 initially with Accessor, then it is referred to as stage 4a. But when the Accessor asks for some extra documents it moves back to stage 3, and when we submit the extra documents and it agains goes forward to stage 4, then this stage 4 is referred to as stage 4b - is it correct? Please tell. Thanks.


No. It is still stage 4a. In your ACS login you will see a highlighted blue text "With Assessor" meaning stage 4a. Once this text changes to "In Progress" it will mean stage 4b. Anyhow it won't take more than a week. So don't worry about the stages too much. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They deducted 2 years I submitted all work experience letters degree certificates transcripts



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danishkaleem (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi All, do i stand a chance on 60 points for ICT skill codes


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rickymartin0071984 said:


> No. It is still stage 4a. In your ACS login you will see a highlighted blue text "With Assessor" meaning stage 4a. Once this text changes to "In Progress" it will mean stage 4b. Anyhow it won't take more than a week. So don't worry about the stages too much.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying.

I am not worrying about when the stages would move, as I have another thing to worry about  .

In my ACS application, I gave exp letters from my previous companies, except my current company. For my current company, I gave only joining letter. Though now I have got the experience letter from my current company too. So I am worrying about if ACS will consider my current job for work experience. If ACS will not consider my current job for relevant work experience due to insufficient documentation, then as a next step - should I go for review of my current ACS application and provide an extra document of my current job work experience - or - should i then reapply with a new ACS application? If I should re-apply with a new fresh application, then should I give reference to the current ACS application?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## rickymartin0071984 (Sep 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I am not worrying about when the stages would move, as I have another thing to worry about  .
> 
> ...


I understand your concern. Although I have no experience in review or reassessing, I would suggest you the following. 
Be prepared that your current company employment won't be considered. 
Once you get the assessment letter, reply to the same email stating your mistake. Hopefully the Officer will consider it. 
Else you should apply for review by adding additional documents. Reassessing should be the last option as you will end up paying whole fees again. 
All the best. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------

